# Any news on Gorgo from Monarch



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all,I havn't seen any talk recently or news from Scott at Monarch,has anyone any info on what's happening with Monarch's Gorgo kit?last I spoke to Scott was about the Glow Ghost and he said he would be getting these along with Gorgo but that was quite a while ago now,

cheers,Gordon


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Patience, grasshopper.....


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

U got to be kidding!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The only kit available on the Monarch website is Sinbad, all others are "Sold Out" or, in the case of Gorgo, "Coming Soon". Also, Monarch's facebook page hasn't been updated since May 2012. Neither are good signs.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Maybe its me but I'm really not understanding the necessity for some of the snarky replies to Gord's fair question

Gordon - pretty much the latest is here and its nothing recent:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=378725&highlight=gorgo

McDougall keeps in touch with Scott on a regular basis so hopefully there's encouraging news soon. 

I'll say this - what I'm reading from that thread doesn't make a hell of a lot of sense. 
> Everything for the release is all set except for the instructions illustrations
> Artist drawing up said illustrations injurs drawing hand moving a fridge(??)
> Artist attempting to draw but hand is cramping (oh those refridgerator injuries)
> The hand must still be cramping now 5 months later

I've seen people recover from compound fractures in less time it takes for these 'cramps' to go away. 

It's Scott's money tied up in this venture and I'm hoping he's smelling what 
I'm smelling. Pure unfiltered BS


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

You are correct. Apologize for my comments. we all need to support each other in the model community.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

What I don't understand, is that its just instructions. Couldn't someone else just do them?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Maybe its me but I'm really not understanding the necessity for some of the snarky replies to Gord's fair question
> 
> Gordon - pretty much the latest is here and its nothing recent:
> 
> ...





It makes me wonder too. I know he's virtually a one man operation and has delivered 3 great kits but the delay with Gorgo's ridiculous and it takes away a lot of the enthusiasm I have for the next releases.

I mean how long will we have to wait for the Cyclops and other kits too if we ever see Gorgo? We'll all be old by the time they come out....if ever.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've met Scott at Wonderfest a couple of times and he is a great guy. But his full time job is a medical doctor and this is a business hobby venture. I doubt he is even much in it for the money. He has released three great kits so far but that is one about every year and a half. If I were him though, and based on what we think we know, and I was waiting for the instruction sheet to release Gorgo and my illustrator/writer for the sheet couldn't get the job done in over a year I'd look for a new person. I have nothing but good to say for him and I have plenty of kits to build so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Yeah. I've never quite understood the mentality that any of us are _owed_ kits by anybody. Unless we've already paid for them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess they are waiting for Moses to bring the instructions down from Mount Sinai...

You would think if it was just instructions (for a pretty simple kit at that) then someone else could draw them up. Its not that big of a deal. In X years time even if you worked on them for one minute a day you could get a one page drawing finished by this time.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott's busy job seems to have gotten busier than ever the last couple of years. Last I knew, the Gorgo tooling is all set (and that's LOTS of money), the prototype for the next kit (Cyclops) is pretty much finished but no further work will progress until Gorgo's out. The top-secret kit after that is in the works but I haven't seen any in-progress shots as I recall.

The problems with the instructions are vexing for sure. Whatever anyone's opinion, though, Scott is quite dedicated to Gary Makatura, the guy who's doing them. I believe Gary's Aurora "what if?" boxes from years back were a large part of Scott's inspiration to start up Monarch in the first place.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I wasn't trying to be snarky, I just thought everyone knew that Monarch models is actually a medical doctor. He's a busy guy. When he produces a model, it's a miracle. It'll come out when it comes out. Be patient.

P.S. I'm waiting for The Beatles catalog in surround sound, and it may come out after I've left this mortal coil. That's one of the problems with being a human being.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tim Casey said:


> I wasn't trying to be snarky, I just thought everyone knew that Monarch models is actually a medical doctor. He's a busy guy. When he produces a model, it's a miracle. It'll come out when it comes out. Be patient.


So you're saying we should have a patient doctor relationship?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I think the issue really is the fact that the instructions are being cited as the only reason for the delay.. which does not make sense other than the loyalty factor. One minute of (pre cramp) drawing per day over the entire wait time would have finished the project.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I believe the artist who was supposed to draw the instructions broke his hand while moving furniture for a friend.The only way the production and release of these kits would go any faster would be for Scott to find a partner with as much enthusiasm for kits as he does and some money to invest.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any chances on the re-release of the sold out kits.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'd like to see Gorgo in cello but I won't ask as I can't imagine the delay it would cause. I'll buy one regardless as Scott does good work. 

I saw the Gorgo prototype at iHobby Expo almost ten years ago and it was impressive.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Any chances on the re-release of the sold out kits.


I'm not sure how up to date I am on these details, but...

Nosferatu will see the light of day again, in different packaging. So will the Ghost.

Sinbad is unlikely to return to production. There are three or four versions of this one in the first run, two with different colors of plastic, the third with glow parts and a sticker on the shrink wrap. I wonder if Scott might reconsider that now that Sinbad seems to be catching on more with builders (eBay prices are way up the last few weeks), but I haven't asked.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BatToys said:


> I'd like to see Gorgo in cello but I won't ask as I can't imagine the delay it would cause. I'll buy one regardless as Scott does good work.
> 
> I saw the Gorgo prototype at iHobby Expo almost ten years ago and it was impressive.


TEN!!! 

Geez. I'm gonna be dead before he gets around to the Moon Suit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> I believe the artist who was supposed to draw the instructions broke his hand while moving furniture for a friend.The only way the production and release of these kits would go any faster would be for Scott to find a partner with as much enthusiasm for kits as he does and some money to invest.





Maybe getting a business partner with more time (even money) who's interested in kits could be a good thing. It sounds like it's just too much for one person.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> So you're saying we should have a patient doctor relationship?


 
HAH!!!! Good thing I didn't read this post this morning - I would have spit coffee all over my computer!!!!!
Top notch work, JP. Take the rest of the day off!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

It's been a long time for Gorgo, but not a decade. Monarch itself has only existed since 2006, or perhaps late 2005, and introduced Nosferatu toward the end of 2007.

I checked my old email exchanges with Scott and found that Jeff Yagher completed the Gorgo sculpture around January 2009. Could have been late December 2008 if Scott waited a couple of weeks to share the photos.

Still, the Moon Suit is probably years away.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Moon Suit should have priority.After all,it was supposed to be issued a few years ago.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I have nothing new to add, except that I'm looking forward to Gorgo. A new DVD of the movie just came out for those who can't wait for the kit. 

Scott's previous kits were worth the wait and salivating. Remember how jazzed we were over The Ghost? A glow ghost would be soooooo sweet.

My enthusiasm and appreciation for Monarch hasn't dimmed with the delay. When Gorgo emerges from the sea, I'll be there with open wallet.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Me too. But I'm not holding my breath. I more and more appreciate people that actually get the kits out the door--and then bravely face our slings and arrows because they're not 100% perfect. I admire anyone that can make this work as a business.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> So you're saying we should have a patient doctor relationship?


....unlike Chris....I did have a mouthful of coffee....
I'll be right back with some paper towels.....:drunk:

Thanks Todd for explaining for the hundredth time about Scotts' unique situation, and that he is in this (Monarch) for the Hobby . 
I'm as excited about getting my mitts on Gorgo as anyone and as you all know we are waiting on instructions (that, Yes, only Gary Makatura can do...)...it is a loyalty thing...anyway I was talking with Scott last night and he wanted me to pass this info on to you all and he Thanks all of you for your ongoing support...
In Scotts own words....

Hey Denis



So here is the total scoop. I had some super important career stuff happening at the university in which all doctors at the university affiliated teaching hospital must be academically promoted by the university from assistant to associate professor. It is a huge pain in the ass but necessary to keep a good thing going at the hospital (i.e. employed). That is a one year undertaking to get all of the paper work in order. It is done and I was promoted. In the meantime, monarch was totally put on the back burner. So much so, that the corp was ignored and a few other things and the Industry Canada people dissolved monarch. No biggie, it is as easy as $200 and up to date tax return and the industry canada people put monarch back in the good books (soon). Obviously with no corp, no business is going to be undertaken. I wasn’t rattling Gary’s cage for a while. So in the immediate future, monarch comes back onto the front burner. Gorgo tooling was complete long long ago, and the box too. For the instructions I would like to let Gary get’er done so that Gorgo can go to production some time this summer (which seems entirely reasonable). Or at the very least Gary should have the privilege to say what he can and can’t do. Gary’s devotion to monarch is a huge reason for our kits turning out so nice. And he deserves every allowance for project completion.



Absolutely nothing is cancelled because there is too much money tied up in metal tooling. But all tools are now fully financed by the preceding project sales. The corporation will no longer receive loans from me. So the tooling for the cyclops will rest on the sales of Gorgo and any glow kits of the ghost. Believe it or not, it is a great pleasure creating a model kit that thousands of people like (love) and so long as those people exist, we will continue to do our best to bring out new tools. 



I hope that helps. Plus sometime in 2013 I have update the lousy website. Facebook too, but I find FB cheesy.





So hang in there Guys.......Gorgo will happen...
Denis


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That's good news for all of you who want this kit! And perhaps, in 3 or 4 years - the moon suit!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The corporation will no longer receive loans from me. So the tooling for the cyclops will rest on the sales of Gorgo and any glow kits of the ghost. 
*****
Reading between those lines Its looking like Monarch's future depends on the success of Gorgo and the Glow Ghost
I hope we're all ready to put our money where are mouths are. 
I'm good for 2 each


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

If the tooling's done, I'd take a bagged kit of Gorgo, then buy the sealed kit when it comes out!!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Dennis for posting Scott's message,I already have 1 each of standard and Glow just waiting on Glow Ghost and Gorgo(+Glow version),have to say Monarch is like a good Bolognese stir it long and slow,keep it cooking and you'll end up with perfection,but the wine is for the sauce not Scott...lol,summer's not to far away now so its not long to ask anybody to wait a little more

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It doesn't matter when Gorgo comes out, I'm buying at least one. 

Sean


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Does Scott plan a Frightening Lightning Gorgo? It would be a good use of the molds too.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Does Scott plan a Frightening Lightning Gorgo? It would be a good use of the molds too.


Scotts a Glow Freak and has told me that if a kit sells well, he will make a Glow kit also,(So far...all his kits have sold out...the Ghost in less than a week!) the Glow Ghost is imminent and would follow suit to the Glow Nossy and Glow Sinbad...
I know Scott really appreciates your patience and understanding :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have two standard Nossys and one Frightening Lightning version...two Sinbads...two Ghosts... have to keep the trend going, don't I?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> I have two standard Nossys and one Frightening Lightning version...two Sinbads...two Ghosts... have to keep the trend going, don't I?


Yes....yes you do....
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> ....unlike Chris....I did have a mouthful of coffee....
> I'll be right back with some paper towels.....:drunk:
> 
> Thanks Todd for explaining for the hundredth time about Scotts' unique situation, and that he is in this (Monarch) for the Hobby .
> ...





Nice to have another update from Scott but a bit worrying that the tooling for the Cyclops rests on sales of Gorgo.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> The corporation will no longer receive loans from me. So the tooling for the cyclops will rest on the sales of Gorgo and any glow kits of the ghost.
> *****
> Reading between those lines Its looking like Monarch's future depends on the success of Gorgo and the Glow Ghost
> I hope we're all ready to put our money where are mouths are.
> I'm good for 2 each







I always buy at least 2 each anyway. I've got 2 Nossy's one built and more more less painted (not happy with the face though) and 1 unbuilt. I've also got 2 Sinbads (both still unbuilt) and 1 Ghost, soon to be 2.

I'm gonna buy 3 Gorgos also.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

3 nossys.all glow 2 built.1. Sinbad unbuilt


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm almost as excited about the glow ghost as I am about Gorgo.
I only have 1 ghost, as I've been waiting for glow versions. And hopefully if that sells well, I'd love to see a clear ghost as well.

As I've said before - I'm in no rush.
I've got a well stocked kit closet, and a full workbench.
Heck, I haven't even managed to get the Ghost onto the bench yet. (though Gorgo would probably leap to the top of the queue, as I always have a couple kaiju kits on the bench)


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Wasn't that interested in Nossy or the Ghost, and Sinbad came and went before I could get one, darn it. Gorgo, though, I want at least two of. One to make stock, and another to put in a dio with a PL/Aurora Godzilla (with a head set from Cult TV Man).

And if the moon suit ever comes out (unlikely, I know) I'll be in line fore several- especially if some aftermarket entrepreneur comes up with an assortment of Major Matt Mason heads and decals.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Own:
4 Nosfertu-MSIB
2 Ghost-MSIB
Getting at least 4 to 6 Gorgo's


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I always buy at least 2 each anyway. I've got 2 Nossy's one built and more more less painted (not happy with the face though) and 1 unbuilt. I've also got 2 Sinbads (both still unbuilt) and 1 Ghost, soon to be 2.
> 
> I'm gonna buy 3 Gorgos also.


Hmmmm....I thought Jeff Yagher did a pretty good job on Nosferatu,and Sinbad...
I don't think we need to worry about the Cyclops not being made...I have a feeling Gorgo will sell out faster than the Ghost and the Glow Ghost will probably go the same way....I too really want the Moon suit and the last I spoke with Scott (This week)... it's still a go!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm....I thought Jeff Yagher did a pretty good job on Nosferatu,and Sinbad...
> I don't think we need to worry about the Cyclops being made...I have a feeling Gorgo will sell out faster than the Ghost and the Glow Ghost will probably go the same way....I too really want the Moon suit and the last I spoke with Scott (This week)... it's still a go!:thumbsup:


Good news that, Denis! And as for that other box in the photo...well, I think it's safe to say that one would be a sell-out also... :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm...This one?




....you never know.....
Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmph! No box art for The Cyclops yet? 
I'm kidding.

I'd buy a bunch of glow Ghosts.
Not kidding.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm...This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lovely, also, will come when it comes...


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Gotta get them for Monster Cafe Saltillo! Gorgo and the Fly that is~


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ....unlike Chris....I did have a mouthful of coffee....
> I'll be right back with some paper towels.....:drunk:
> 
> Thanks Todd for explaining for the hundredth time about Scotts' unique situation, and that he is in this (Monarch) for the Hobby .
> ...


I'll order three as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jodet said:


> I'll order three as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ....unlike Chris....I did have a mouthful of coffee....
> I'll be right back with some paper towels.....:drunk:
> 
> Thanks Todd for explaining for the hundredth time about Scotts' unique situation, and that he is in this (Monarch) for the Hobby .
> ...


Well that's all fine and good. Glad to see that when Monarch is back in favor with the tax collector that we may see kits..."soon"...whenever that is. Like everyone else, I'm a fan of the kits as well and am looking forward to future releases. With that said, I don't understand why the answers to our questions seem only to be answered via email to Dennis? I don't care how busy one gets, what university you attend or what your profession is for that matter. It takes all of 15 minutes to update a website with product information for your fans and customers. It seems to me, that would be the more appropriate avenue and would reach a greater audience other than just the folks on the board. After all, I'm sure there are builders out there who don't know this board exists and are wondering what the situation with Monarch is, if their still even interested. As for Makatura and the loyalty issue. Not my place to comment on their friendship or what it entails...but when it comes to business and money...friendships don't usually work. Makatura does great work. I'm sure we can all agree. BUT...he's not the only one. I'd boot his ass and find someone committed enough to get the job done and on time. And lastly for all the "well...he doesn't owe us any kits...he's a doctor...he's busy with life etc...there's a simple solution. It's called a sound business plan.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Zeus said:


> And lastly for all the "well...he doesn't owe us any kits...he's a doctor...he's busy with life etc...there's a simple solution. It's called a sound business plan.


Problem is, his very soundest business plan would be to sell all his completed molds to Round 2 or Moebius and get out of the business, because he's never going to get rich doing what he's doing right now, which is practically a higher-cost, more intense garage operation. The smart money would be to cash in his chips and bail.

Fortunately for us, he's sticking with it for now, so I intend not to go poking sticks into the hornets' nest until I at least have my Gorgo and Moon Suit in hand.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rattrap said:


> Problem is, his very soundest business plan would be to sell all his completed molds to Round 2 or Moebius and get out of the business, because he's never going to get rich doing what he's doing right now, which is practically a higher-cost, more intense garage operation. The smart money would be to cash in his chips and bail.


He's clearly doing it for his own enjoyment, not as an investment. If work got in the way of your hobby for a while, would you give up on the hobby and sell everything?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgo for this summer? Sounds good. But if Cyclops is coming out next, that means the Moon Suit will come out after (maybe). So, which is more unlikely, the US revisiting the moon or the Moon Suit kit being produced?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

spock62 said:


> Gorgo for this summer? Sounds good. But if Cyclops is coming out next, that means the Moon Suit will come out after (maybe). So, which is more unlikely, the US revisiting the moon or the Moon Suit kit being produced?


There is a statistical probability of "1" that when the earth inevitably explodes the US (and all the rest of the earth for that matter) will be 'visiting' the moon...That won't happen for about 1 billion more years so It seems like there is a pretty good chance we'll see the Moonsuit before then (according to my wishful calculations). :tongue:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Spockr said:


> There is a statistical probability of "1" that when the earth inevitably explodes the US (and all the rest of the earth for that matter) will be 'visiting' the moon...That won't happen for about 1 billion more years so It seems like there is a pretty good chance we'll see the Moonsuit before then (according to my wishful calculations). :tongue:


No, no, you've got it all wrong. The most likely scenario is that in the near future, the US will establish a base on the Moon, primarily to store nuclear waste. The nuclear waste, being unstable, will ignite into a chain reaction, causing the Moon to veer off it's orbit, sending it into the galaxy. The result of which will cause major havoc on Earth due to rising tides, earthquakes, etc. 

Think there was a study on this. It was shown on TV in the '70's. Can't recall the name of the show, Space something-or-other, but I'm sure it was based on sound science. 

At any rate, we should have a Moon Suit kit to enjoy, before the destruction of life as we know it!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

John P said:


> He's clearly doing it for his own enjoyment, not as an investment. If work got in the way of your hobby for a while, would you give up on the hobby and sell everything?


My point exactly, John, in a roundabout, backhanded rat-like kind of way. On the other hand, if times got tight, you'd put your hobby on the back burner and start putting in some overtime till you got finances back on an even keel. Then you'd come back and pick up where you left off. Sounds to me that's what the man is doing.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I am grateful for all who choose to share their sculpts with us. Scott and the others do this for love of the hobby and appreciation of fans. I can't imagine that anyone in the modeling industry is making a killing on these kits. It's definitely a speciality field and a small niche market. 
Thanks to all who share their kits and those who share their work in this forum.


----------

